# Lookism is being deleted.



## Einon (Oct 4, 2019)

Check for yourself.





Lookism Forums


The community dedicated to the discussion of Lookism, Self-Improvement and Relationships.




lookism.net





Tldr; zesto got mod priveledges and nuked the whole site.


----------



## Limerencel (Oct 4, 2019)

Over.


----------



## Einon (Oct 4, 2019)

Limerencel said:


> Over.


4 all lookism users


----------



## Robert01 (Oct 4, 2019)

oh shit. that will probably mean another wave of lookism migrants.


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Oct 4, 2019)

the fucking fag deleted all the old looksmaxing info
good thing i have thousands saved on my phone screenshotted


----------



## Eskimo (Oct 4, 2019)

Serge likes this, more money in his pocket.


----------



## chadpreetcel123 (Oct 4, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> the fucking fag deleted all the old looksmaxing info
> good thing i have thousands saved on my phone screenshotted



send pls


----------



## Brandon10 (Oct 4, 2019)

Nothing was deleted, he just kept it for himself.


----------



## StoicNihilist (Oct 4, 2019)

Lookism has been dying for a while, but this is pretty much its death rattle. It will be an inactive forum very soon.

It's own staff team can't even keep it running anymore.


----------



## Ekeoma_The_BBC (Oct 4, 2019)

FUCK WHY, PIECE OF SHIT SUBHUMAN WHY, does that mean all the threads are gone now?
@Zesto FUCK YOU, UTTER SUBHUMAN APE


----------



## Dogs (Oct 4, 2019)

Fuck man I wish there was an archive there was good shit there, but tbh anyways all I need is collagen maxing and a hair system


----------



## rtssssy (Oct 4, 2019)

expected tbtbth . fagget utter trash nigs who are doing this.

rip to what once was a great site. ill listen to this 


And if I only could,
I'd make a deal with God,
And I'd get him to swap our (.me and .net) places,
Be running up that road,
Be running up that hill,
Be running up that building.
If I only could, oh


----------



## Zygos4Life (Oct 4, 2019)

About time that shitty broken site dies


----------



## Deleted member 2634 (Oct 4, 2019)

Now who will remind us about moroccans and badr hari?


----------



## xit (Oct 4, 2019)

Robert01 said:


> oh shit. that will probably mean another wave of lookism migrants.


JoinedSep 8, 2019


----------



## Fat cunt (Oct 4, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> the fucking fag deleted all the old looksmaxing info
> good thing i have thousands saved on my phone screenshotted


Could you please pm me i really need it


----------



## Robert01 (Oct 4, 2019)

xit said:


> JoinedSep 8, 2019


----------



## fukmylyf (Oct 4, 2019)

lmao

I told you guys not to sleep on @Zesto. He's gonna destroy the incelosphere tbh


----------



## xit (Oct 4, 2019)

i told love=everything to come here

just lol at * what a trash site


----------



## FrothySolutions (Oct 4, 2019)

This is some Game Of Thrones shit. He's deleting Lookism so everyone has to migrate to his new forum. Good move, that's what I say. Fair politics. I wish him luck.


----------



## rtssssy (Oct 4, 2019)

hahahhahaha


----------



## Ritalincel (Oct 4, 2019)

xit said:


>


----------



## FrothySolutions (Oct 4, 2019)

Zesto went from people's folk hero on incels.is to controlling a chunk of the incel pie that probably rivals the incels.is family of products. If he actually controls the Lookism userbase like he might. And with Braincels refugees taking roost at incels.is? We got ourselves the rise of two titans. 

The Incelosphere, as it stands, is split into two major halves. The Sarge side, and the Zesto side.


----------



## Einon (Oct 4, 2019)

xit said:


> i told love=everything to come here
> 
> just lol at * what a trash site


Trash is decent,tbh.Trnds to be funnier than here.


FrothySolutions said:


> Zesto went from people's folk hero on incels.is to controlling a chunk of the incel pie that probably rivals the incels.is family of products. If he actually controls the Lookism userbase like he might. And with Braincels refugees taking roost at incels.is? We got ourselves the rise of two titans.
> 
> The Incelosphere, as it stands, is split into two major halves. The Sarge side, and the Zesto side.


Zestos site is gaining traction.I just want to see how much he'll get from deleting lookism.


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Oct 4, 2019)

I am in utter disbelief about how pretty I am





*Thread Modes
I am in utter disbelief about how pretty I am*


*heterosexual* 


neurotransmitters are everything














Posts: 1,989
Threads: 70
Joined: Jun 2019
Reputation: *2,395*
*#1*
Less than 1 minute ago
I fell in love with myself every part of me is extremely pretty


----------



## CarlSagan96 (Oct 4, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> the fucking fag deleted all the old looksmaxing info
> good thing i have thousands saved on my phone screenshotted


Please make a thread on the relevant info you have (you can upload the pictures to an imgur album). This would be very helpful for lots of people here


----------



## Deleted member 2634 (Oct 4, 2019)

Can you delete someone else website?


----------



## xit (Oct 4, 2019)

Einon said:


> Trash is decent,tbh.Trnds to be funnier than here.


it might be funnier but its dead


----------



## Ritalincel (Oct 4, 2019)

should delete himself irl tbh


----------



## Einon (Oct 4, 2019)

xit said:


> it might be funnier but its dead


Not really.I get about 5 notifications every 3 minutes or so.Id rather not discuss.Im not here to shill.


NCT said:


> Can you delete someone else website?


No,but you can delete all the contents of it.


----------



## Ritalincel (Oct 4, 2019)

FrothySolutions said:


> incels.is


----------



## Deleted member 2634 (Oct 4, 2019)

Imagine the poor undisputed
Coming back from his moroccan holidays
Ready to shitpost about the moroccan slayers
And finds all his precious 18 pages long all caps threads deleted


----------



## rtssssy (Oct 4, 2019)

HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAAH


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Oct 4, 2019)

did someone atleast archive the posts on there? there was some funny shit to read ngl


----------



## Deleted member 2119 (Oct 4, 2019)

Where will Poobear mine for shekels now??


----------



## currymax (Oct 4, 2019)

Grotesque Subhuman said:


> Where will Poobear mine for shekels now??


the jew mines of kessel


----------



## Deleted member 2119 (Oct 4, 2019)

What's Zesto's site? I need to join every incel board, even Nathan Larson's 100 shitty ones.

I hope Zesto doesn't hate me.


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Oct 4, 2019)

Another hacker?? JFL, I honestly hope admin/poobear rope this time, and I'm being 100% honest, I hope he kill himself this time, fucking useless cockroach


----------



## Ritalincel (Oct 4, 2019)

ah


----------



## TheMewingBBC (Oct 4, 2019)

Brrrrrruuuuuuuuuuh wwwwwwtttttttffffff
I just found out through this thread. 
This nigga banned every mod including me

HOW TF IS IT POSSIBLE FOR A MOD TO BAN ANOTHER MOD??? WTF???


----------



## xit (Oct 4, 2019)

TheMewingBBC said:


> Brrrrrruuuuuuuuuuh wwwwwwtttttttffffff
> I just found out through this thread.
> This nigga banned every mod including me
> 
> HOW TF IS IT POSSIBLE FOR A MOD TO BAN ANOTHER MOD??? WTF???


fuck that nigga


----------



## TheMewingBBC (Oct 4, 2019)

xit said:


> fuck that nigga


I’m kinda impressed tbh ngl. It’s admins fault for not maintaining the site properly and josh dumbass for giving his old account 
Nigga really did organize a successful coup


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Oct 4, 2019)

TheMewingBBC said:


> Brrrrrruuuuuuuuuuh wwwwwwtttttttffffff
> I just found out through this thread.
> This nigga banned every mod including me
> 
> HOW TF IS IT POSSIBLE FOR A MOD TO BAN ANOTHER MOD??? WTF???


yo get realrob over here with his old redneck ass he actually has some great stuff to say

thats my nigga


----------



## TheMewingBBC (Oct 4, 2019)

Fuck it I take it back THIS STUPID FUCK DELETED THE ENTIRE LOOKSMAX AND BITCOIN FORUM, THE ONLY LEGIT THING FOR LOOKISM 
*BUT KEPT SHITTY FORUM ALIVE
ENEMY OF FUCKING PROGRESS 
LIKE WHY?*


----------



## Deleted member 632 (Oct 4, 2019)

RIP


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Oct 4, 2019)

TheMewingBBC said:


> Fuck it I take it back THIS STUPID FUCK DELETED THE ENTIRE LOOKSMAX AND BITCOIN FORUM, THE ONLY LEGIT THING FOR LOOKISM
> *BUT KEPT SHITTY FORUM ALIVE
> ENEMY OF FUCKING PROGRESS
> LIKE WHY?*


ok catch me up on everything that happened WHO TF PUT HIM IN CHARGE

HE CAME OUT OF NOWHERE JUST 3 MONTHS AGO LITERALLY RIGHT AFTER THE HACKING CRISIS 

i lowkey think hes the admin on a alt


----------



## Deleted member 632 (Oct 4, 2019)

no one ever comes 'out of nowhere', just fresh new alts/personas pop out. shitty advice was the den of schizophrenia


----------



## StoicNihilist (Oct 4, 2019)

Zesto posted this just 2 hours ago. Looks like he is trying to nuke the site to draw its users over to another forum. (his forum?)


----------



## TheMewingBBC (Oct 4, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> ok catch me up on everything that happened WHO TF PUT HIM IN CHARGE
> 
> HE CAME OUT OF NOWHERE JUST 3 MONTHS AGO LITERALLY RIGHT AFTER THE HACKING CRISIS
> 
> i lowkey think hes the admin on a alt


Josh stupid dumbass has quit lookism and instead of just simply going away gave his account away to the motherfucker. Just like dimez that all he needed to create a coup, a dumbass mod account.

Dimez was able to do the damage he did with his advance hacking ability and XSS plant in realrob pms, josh on the other hand just did the equivalent of Trump giving the keys to the nuclear code to ISIS


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Oct 4, 2019)

TheMewingBBC said:


> Josh stupid dumbass has quit lookism and instead of just simply going away gave his account away to the motherfucker. Just like dimez that all he needed to create a coup, a dumbass mod account.
> 
> Dimez was able to do the damage he did with his advance hacking ability and XSS plant in realrob pms, josh on the other hand just did the equivalent of Trump giving the keys to the nuclear launch to ISIS


ahhh ok makes sense its all josh with his broken back fault

well its over for lookism it seems was just a matter of time anyways regardless


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Oct 4, 2019)

Fucking autists


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Oct 4, 2019)

CarlSagan96 said:


> Please make a thread on the relevant info you have (you can upload the pictures to an imgur album). This would be very helpful for lots of people here


To everyone that is asking about my screenshots i will make a post with everything eventually i dont have my phone on me currently i will be getting it on tuesday cause i left it at my friends house please stop pming me

i promise i will make a post on tuesday now relax yall


----------



## Saranghae (Oct 4, 2019)

Worst loss of knowledge since the library of Alexandria was burned down


----------



## Blackpill Scholar (Oct 4, 2019)

I was the one who put this into motion. Here's a little background why this happened today.

retrudedmaxilla got banned for talking shit to RealRob. He tagged Zesto in some thread to unban him, but Zesto said he will not go against mod's wishes.

The reason why is because he's trying to be on good terms with all mods so that when Admin comes back, he will accept him as a legit mod and not take it away despite the fact he didn't earn that spot, a mod gave him his own account.

I called him out for it and said that if my assessment of Admin is correct, he will most likely ban him despite his submissive efforts. Then we had this conversation in PMs:





After I saw forum threads getting deleted, I asked him why he does this.


----------



## MammothActuary (Oct 4, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> yo get realrob over here with his old redneck ass he actually has some great stuff to say
> 
> thats my nigga


Realrob is a fraud. He was caught posting fake pictures for his supposed slays. JFL at you for falling for this bullshit artist


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Oct 4, 2019)

MammothActuary said:


> Realrob is a fraud. He was caught posting fake pictures for his supposed slays. JFL at you for falling for this bullshit artist


the fuck? im not even talking about that just lol at you trying to come at me for no reason

im talking about the advice he gives on roiding and human psychology and social dynamic stuff he talks about in the threads he makes


----------



## Ritalincel (Oct 4, 2019)

Goblin said:


> Fucking autists


----------



## TheMewingBBC (Oct 4, 2019)

Blackpill Scholar said:


> I was the one who put this into motion. Here's a little background why this happened today.
> 
> retrudedmaxilla got banned for talking shit to RealRob. He tagged Zesto in some thread to unban him, but Zesto said he will not go against mod's wishes.
> 
> ...


If the Admins ever came back they would have only banned him on the basis of him promoting his sites.
Nothing more, nothing less.

He did a really good job with josh account getting rid of jack spammers and rule breakers. If he really wanted to be mod he could have just use that as his persuasive leverage


----------



## MammothActuary (Oct 4, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> the fuck? im not even talking about that just lol at you trying to come at me for no reason
> 
> im talking about the advice he gives on roiding and human psychology and social dynamic stuff he talks about in the threads he makes


Yes I have read his threads and most are bullshit.


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Oct 4, 2019)

MammothActuary said:


> Yes I have read his threads and most are bullshit.


nope because he links actual scientific evidence


----------



## Deleted member 632 (Oct 4, 2019)

Blackpill Scholar said:


> I was the one who put this into motion. Here's a little background why this happened today.
> 
> retrudedmaxilla got banned for talking shit to RealRob. He tagged Zesto in some thread to unban him, but Zesto said he will not go against mod's wishes.
> 
> ...


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Oct 4, 2019)

Blackpill Scholar said:


> I was the one who put this into motion. Here's a little background why this happened today.
> 
> retrudedmaxilla got banned for talking shit to RealRob. He tagged Zesto in some thread to unban him, but Zesto said he will not go against mod's wishes.
> 
> ...



"I even bought a looksmax coffee mug"


----------



## Ritalincel (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 632 (Oct 4, 2019)

*Viewing This Thread (Looksmaxers: 29, Bluepilled: 19)*


----------



## MammothActuary (Oct 5, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> nope because he links actual scientific evidence


But he bans anyone who disagrees with him. And thats a bitch move. And no most of his threads are not backed by scientific evidence


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Oct 5, 2019)

MammothActuary said:


> But he bans anyone who disagrees with him. And thats a bitch move. And no most of his threads are not backed by scientific evidence


yes they are just lol and i almost never disagreed with him regardless


----------



## KrissKross (Oct 5, 2019)

FUCK!!
Someone needs to stop Zesto right this very minute!
What can be done, he is out of control. So much knowledge is being lost on Lookism.net as we speak which is irrecoverable and irreplaceable.

SOMEONE STOP ZESTO


----------



## xit (Oct 5, 2019)

earth2 said:


> *Viewing This Thread (Looksmaxers: 29, Bluepilled: 19)*


HOLY FUCK IS THIS THE REAL EARTH2


----------



## robtical (Oct 5, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> the fucking fag deleted all the old looksmaxing info
> good thing i have thousands saved on my phone screenshotted


Pm me please


----------



## SeiGun (Oct 5, 2019)

i thought Zesto roped in Japan .....😦😦
He is in lookism now?


----------



## Deleted member 632 (Oct 5, 2019)

xit said:


> HOLY FUCK IS THIS THE REAL EARTH2



hi bro yes it's me. what was ur main acc on lookism?


----------



## Ekeoma_The_BBC (Oct 5, 2019)

So this is how it ends,
lookism.net dies at the hand of a mexican hapa tranny


----------



## KrissKross (Oct 5, 2019)

SeiGun said:


> i thought Zesto roped in Japan .....😦😦
> He is in lookism now?


He now controls close to ten various sites and forums


----------



## xit (Oct 5, 2019)

earth2 said:


> hi bro yes it's me. what was ur main acc on lookism?


i joined after you left but lurked before

please change back your avi it was godlike


----------



## Ritalincel (Oct 5, 2019)

Ekeoma_The_BBC saidSo this is how it ends,
lookism.net dies at the hand of a mexican hapa tranny


----------



## CarlSagan96 (Oct 5, 2019)

Saranghae said:


> Worst loss of knowledge since the library of Alexandria was burned down


Hulagu Khan disagrees with you


----------



## Demir (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 685 (Oct 5, 2019)

Eskimo said:


> Serge likes this, more money in his pocket.


----------



## Ritalincel (Oct 5, 2019)

Demir said:


>


----------



## OldRooster (Oct 5, 2019)

:goodfellas::goodfellas:
:cage::cage:


----------



## godsmistake (Oct 5, 2019)

it died a long time ago


----------



## OldRooster (Oct 5, 2019)

The storm appears to be over. Or Lookism is in the eye of the Hurricane.


----------



## Robert01 (Oct 5, 2019)

xit said:


> i told love=everything to come here
> 
> just lol at * what a trash site


that mentally challenged freak was already banned from this site. we don't need cancerous lookismtards here.


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Oct 5, 2019)

NCT said:


> Imagine the poor undisputed
> Coming back from his moroccan holidays
> Ready to shitpost about the moroccan slayers
> And finds all his precious 18 pages long all caps threads deleted



I think he will legit rope when he'll see all 39 pages of his Autistic threads gone.


----------



## pisslord (Oct 5, 2019)

he watched the Joker and decided to act like a one


----------



## Pillarman (Oct 5, 2019)

Well done tbh
it's mostly still a fluke tho


----------



## Anon (Oct 5, 2019)

pisslord said:


> he watched the Joker and decided to act like a one


Fucking clown


----------



## Ritalincel (Oct 5, 2019)

Roping Subhuman said:


> I think he will legit rope when he'll see all 39 pages of his Autistic threads gone.
> 
> View attachment 127951


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Oct 5, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> yo get realrob over here with his old redneck ass he actually has some great stuff to say
> 
> thats my nigga



He has nothing useful to say, RealRob was the worst mod on that shithole, losing only to prince, a fucking retarded using mental malabarism every time to prove his stupid "just inject bro" theory


KrissKross said:


> FUCK!!
> Someone needs to stop Zesto right this very minute!
> What can be done, he is out of control. So much knowledge is being lost on Lookism.net as we speak which is irrecoverable and irreplaceable.
> 
> SOMEONE STOP ZESTO



Everyone made archives after the first attack in June, every important user left afterward, NO KNOWLEDGE IS BEING LOST, the only thing I hope it will be lost is admin/poobear's existence


earth2 said:


> hi bro yes it's me. what was ur main acc on lookism?



Tu sabe o que aconteceu com o Marin? Ele nunca mais tinha entrado la faz tempo


----------



## NiBBaCel (Oct 7, 2019)

I dont get it? Whos now deleting everything and more important why? why would anyone destroy all this this knwledge? of course site went shit but everytime you look some looksmaxx specific thing up the most valueable threads are on lookism.net
its just ....


----------



## OldRooster (Oct 7, 2019)

Bump because


----------



## currymax (Oct 7, 2019)

earth2 said:


> hi bro yes it's me. what was ur main acc on lookism?


fix your avi, faggot


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Oct 7, 2019)

NiBBaCel said:


> I dont get it? Whos now deleting everything and more important why? why would anyone destroy all this this knwledge? of course site went shit but everytime you look some looksmaxx specific thing up the most valueable threads are on lookism.net
> its just ....



A Tranny faggot by the name of Zesto (curses be upon him) is responsible for this evil.

*FUCK YOU ZESTO YOU TRANNY CUCK. SOME LOW INHIB INCEL IS GONNA GET YOUR ASS, YOU JUST WAIT.*


----------



## Ekeoma_The_BBC (Oct 7, 2019)

Roping Subhuman said:


> A Tranny faggot by the name of Zesto (curses be upon him) is responsible for this evil.
> 
> *FUCK YOU ZESTO YOU TRANNY CUCK. SOME LOW INHIB INCEL IS GONNA GET YOUR ASS, YOU JUST WAIT.*


hes a grotesque subhuman on top of it, the fucker is SO FUCKING UGLY that no lefort will ever help him, a literal 2/10 monster, thats why he deleted the library cause he knew the knowledge wouldnt help him anyway so he took it away from other people


----------



## reptiles (Oct 7, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> Another hacker?? JFL, I honestly hope admin/poobear rope this time, and I'm being 100% honest, I hope he kill himself this time, fucking useless cockroach





Bro i don't know why your laughing you got doxxed


Grotesque Subhuman said:


> What's Zesto's site? I need to join every incel board, even Nathan Larson's 100 shitty ones.
> 
> I hope Zesto doesn't hate me.





Do not be stupid the fucker has dirt on you if you ever needs to threaten you if you do use tor on brave browser


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Oct 7, 2019)

reptiles said:


> Bro i don't know why your laughing you got doxxed



SayNo told me the hacker posted my city, Brunnah already did that months ago, so whatever


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Oct 7, 2019)

reptiles said:


> Bro i don't know why your laughing you got doxxed




He doesn't give a fuck. i mean let's be honest who's gonna do shit to him? Zesto? LOL no.


----------



## reptiles (Oct 7, 2019)

Roping Subhuman said:


> He doesn't give a fuck. i mean let's be honest who's gonna do shit to him? Zesto? LOL no.





Ahhhh right but the zesto fucker has to much dirt it's not even funny


Deliciadecu said:


> SayNo told me the hacker posted my city, Brunnah already did that months ago, so whatever





It's uncle joon or uncle zesto the creepy pedophile but he also posted your face book and shit


----------



## Deleted member 632 (Oct 7, 2019)

currymax said:


> fix your avi, faggot


----------

